# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  Caption This Returns

## Pex

An old game I hope to make a come back.

I will post a quirky picture. During the week you will provide a caption that goes with the picture. You may enter more than one caption but only one per posting and after someone else posts. Next week I choose the top three captions. The winner gets to post the next picture and judge the caption entries after a week and so on. If the winner does not post a picture within two days of being chosen anyone may volunteer to post a picture and judge, but by courtesy perhaps the 2nd place winner does it. If during play a week proves too long a wait we could try changing it to 5 days.

----------


## totadileplayz

For They Imagined a Child, and The Child Imagined them.

----------


## farothel

If you had a newborn screaming through the night, you would also think about how nice it would be if he was a bit older.

----------


## Pex

It looks like this game isn't making a comeback. Oh well. I found it fun back when.





> For They Imagined a Child, and The Child Imagined them.


If you want to give it a try with another picture, go ahead.

----------


## totadileplayz



----------


## paddyfool

"Death is just another path, one we all must take", as an old Wizard once said... but let's walk in the sun for now.

----------


## Rogan

*humming*
Always look on the bright side of life!

----------


## farothel

The grass is always greener on the other side.

----------


## paddyfool

"Shadowlands! The leaves have fallen."

----------


## Lacco

"And after destroying the first half of the planet, Doomsquirrel, the Avatar of Death, Vansquisher of All Life, moves to greener pastures..."

----------


## Pex

The tree sees it all.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

T: Add one mana of any color.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Is this really what they meant by Green Emissions?

----------


## farothel

Scrat: now where did I put that nut.

----------


## sengmeng

"But what about that shadowy place over there?"

----------


## totadileplayz

> "And after destroying the first half of the planet, Doomsquirrel, the Avatar of Death, Vansquisher of All Life, moves to greener pastures..."


I have to nominate this as the winner. It's the only one that made me laugh

Edit: Please post a new caption

----------


## Lacco

> I have to nominate this as the winner. It's the only one that made me laugh
> 
> Edit: Please post a new caption


I win? I WIN!

Okay, had to search my old storage HDD for this... 



CAPTION AWAY! YOUR CAPTIONS SHALL BE JUDGED!

----------


## totadileplayz

During the night of the full moon. The witches huddle behind closed doors and look at the future through the flames of knowledge.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Now isn't this nice?"
"Jeff, just pay the lousy electric bill on time!"

----------


## paddyfool

Internal monologue:
"Is it still out there?"
"Where did it go?"
"If I keep staring at this candle flame, will these two idiots finally realise that I'm just not interested in them and their stupid stories about scary Aaaaaaah!"

----------


## farothel

"No Joe, as long as there is light, the Grue won't eat you."

----------


## Pex

Behold the magical candycorn!

----------


## paddyfool

"Oh great candlelord, devourer of souls - these two schmucks are starting to get jittery about something down here. Little do they know that they're now trapped in here with you."

----------


## Lacco

Seems that the game is moving slow enough to judge.




> Internal monologue:
> "Is it still out there?"
> "Where did it go?"
> "If I keep staring at this candle flame, will these two idiots finally realise that I'm just not interested in them and their stupid stories about scary Aaaaaaah!"


paddyfool wins this round.

Please provide a new image.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Since it's been a week may I submit:

----------


## paddyfool

> Seems that the game is moving slow enough to judge.
> 
> 
> 
> paddyfool wins this round.
> 
> Please provide a new image.


Apologies - only just saw this now that the thread's updated again.

----------


## Lacco

> Since it's been a week may I submit:


Why should I never travel in time:

"Trust me, if you perform this dance routine tomorrow, it will become the newest fad and you will become wildly popular and wealthy!"

----------


## totadileplayz

It is always the time for a fun time.

----------


## paddyfool

100 wrong ways to give someone a massage, #52: the horseback

----------


## farothel

"Horsey, mama, horsey."

----------


## Pex

Cut! Alright, this didnt work. Mr. Swayze, youre the dancer. Sorry, Mr. Orbach, but you can still be in the movie.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Gianni, are you sure this is how the Americans dance 'The Pony'?"

OK ! This week's winners:

3rd place:



> It is always the time for a fun time.


2nd: Place:




> Why should I never travel in time:
> 
> "Trust me, if you perform this dance routine tomorrow, it will become the newest fad and you will become wildly popular and wealthy!"


And this week's winner:




> 100 wrong ways to give someone a massage, #52: the horseback


OK Paddyfool, you get to submit the next picture!

----------


## paddyfool

Here you go:

----------


## Taffimai

You know you're doing it right when her screams of extacy open an ancient portal to Avalon.

----------


## Pex

Falling like dominant O's.

----------


## Lacco

Why Study Illusionism AND Architecture Together? Reason 1: Nobody Notices the Ugly Frog in Their Backyard Pond When You Do This

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Don't worry Boss! Our Block-chain project is almost complete!"

----------


## Lysbeth

building a house: you're doing it wrong

----------


## Pex

Uh oh spaghettios.

----------


## paddyfool

> "Don't worry Boss! Our Block-chain project is almost complete!"


Runner up.




> You know you're doing it right when her screams of extacy open an ancient portal to Avalon.


Winner winner chicken dinner. Taffimai, you're up next. 

(Incidentally, the pic I used was created by the artist Filip Hodas. Well worth doing a Google image search under his name for more material if you liked it).

----------


## Taffimai

Thank you!

----------


## paddyfool

You can't run away 
From my disintegration ray

----------


## farothel

Run, Forest, Run.

----------


## Pex

Everyone was shocked when the DM rolled double 1s on the Dracolich's saving throw against the Bard's charm.

----------


## Lacco

Worst advice for the annual asphalt lake run: "Just try to look as leisurely and as happy as possible when you run, Bob."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Not pictured: Roadrunner Skeleton

----------


## totadileplayz

Wile E. Coyote Died Doing what He Loved Chasing after his ultimate Goal.

----------


## Pex

I look Fabulous!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Everyone was excited when ancient Hobbit fossils were found. Somehow no one cared about the kobold skeletons found among them.

----------


## Supagoof

I feel pretty, oh so pretty, I feel pretty, and gritty, and slayed!

----------


## farothel

Due to COVID measures, the Olympic marathon took just a little while longer.

----------


## Vianceit

The necromancer new weight loss regimen, seemed to be very popular. "Lose pounds overnight!" he'd say, "No more need to worry about loose skin!"

----------


## Taffimai

Because I liked so many of them, I ended up asking my housemates, who of course all picked something else. The arbitrary top three, therefore, is as follows:

*Winner:*


> I feel pretty, oh so pretty, I feel pretty, and gritty, and slayed!


*Runner-up:*


> Everyone was excited when ancient Hobbit fossils were found. Somehow no one cared about the kobold skeletons found among them.


*Third place:*


> Due to COVID measures, the Olympic marathon took just a little while longer.

----------


## Supagoof

Awesome. Thanks for picking me.  - Here's a new pic (now that I finally figured it out)

----------


## farothel

Keep your stinking paws of my business, you damn dirty ape.

----------


## totadileplayz

It's all monkey business around here.

----------


## paddyfool

Get this monkey suit off me! I'm an ape, you idiots!

----------


## farothel

Now, where is my Typewriter.

----------


## Lacco

It was nothing personal, just a contract. Until they took Agent Monky-Seven's banana. THEN it became personal.

----------


## paddyfool

_OK, Bob, it's the big interview. You've rehearsed for this. You can do this job better than anyone._

"Next up... Bob?"

"Ook!"

_S**t. I'm an ape._

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Every woman's dream: elegant on the outside, an animal on the inside.

----------


## Pex

"Carl, that's not what I meant when I said you need to get a monkey suit for your wedding."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> MFW Harambe

----------


## farothel

The Halloween costume to scare all your ape friends... The Lawyer.  Now only $49.99.

----------


## Supagoof

Allright, that's enough monkeying around for me. Here's the picks, in reverse order.

3rd - with a "License to Ape"



> It was nothing personal, just a contract. Until they took Agent Monky-Seven's banana. THEN it became personal.


2nd - with "Carl, what did you do?"



> "Carl, that's not what I meant when I said you need to get a monkey suit for your wedding."


Winner - with "I dressed up for this."



> _OK, Bob, it's the big interview. You've rehearsed for this. You can do this job better than anyone._
> 
> "Next up... Bob?"
> 
> "Ook!"
> 
> _S**t. I'm an ape._


Great job everyone. Honorable mentions to Harambe!

Paddyfool, you're up!

----------


## paddyfool

*Spoiler: Actual name of the work and artist*
Show


Pisces, or La femme et son poissant by Man Ray

----------


## totadileplayz

Few people like to talk about where mermaids come from.

----------


## Lacco

She: I love him, but I feel like he is distant. I like how he remains so cool, calm in every situation. He looks at me, but there is no passion, nothing... he cuddles, but it feels cold. I wonder if he still loves me. Maybe he has lost his passion. Or he met someone else... I don't know. And he smells strange today.

He: Need water. Suffocating.

----------


## Supagoof

Wanda thought this was a surefire way to keep her husband from leaving her alone in bed each weekend to go fishing.

----------


## Taffimai

"Holy Mackerel, did you catch the curves on her?"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Hollywood's Hidden Scandals! Mr. Limpet's casting couch!

----------


## Supagoof

10,000 years in the future, the inhabitants of the land could not figure out why she had washed upon the shore naked, or what the strange light colored alien with multiple phalanges lying next to her body was.

----------


## farothel

Mommy, the weird fishes are back.

----------


## Pex

Adult Movie Company presents "One Fish Two Fish"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Mugsy, dat is not wot I meant when I said I wanted dat dame to 'sleep wit da fishes'."

"I am sorry, Boss. But in my defense, we are making a boatload of money from the webcast!"

----------


## paddyfool

3rd place (bronze medal in innuendo): 




> Few people like to talk about where mermaids come from.


Runner up (silver medal in mafioso innuendo):




> "Mugsy, dat is not wot I meant when I said I wanted dat dame to 'sleep wit da fishes'."
> 
> "I am sorry, Boss. But in my defense, we are making a boatload of money from the webcast!"


Winner (gold medal in morbid innuendo):




> She: I love him, but I feel like he is distant. I like how he remains so cool, calm in every situation. He looks at me, but there is no passion, nothing... he cuddles, but it feels cold. I wonder if he still loves me. Maybe he has lost his passion. Or he met someone else... I don't know. And he smells strange today.
> 
> He: Need water. Suffocating.


You're up next, lacco36

----------


## Lacco

Yayyyy! Another victory!

Okay, next round:

----------


## Supagoof

These would taste much better if we put them into a tortilla shell, and added some lettuce, tomatoes, sprouts and maybe some cucumbers.

Yeah, that's a wrap.

TAKE PUN DAMAGE!

----------


## paddyfool

Starter: Each chess piece captured
Main course: The loser of the match
Dessert: The observer

----------


## farothel

"What do you think, my love?"
"Let's just say I'll pick the restaurant next time."

----------


## Pex

The next great movie crossover - Hannibal Lecter Through The Looking Glass!

----------


## sengmeng

The secret ingredient is Lovecraft

----------


## farothel

The Mummy 4: the Mate of the King

----------


## totadileplayz

Darksouls: Chess Edition

----------


## Pex

"Try it. It tastes just like Checkers."

----------


## paddyfool

I don't think this is what the humans meant by "eating like a king".

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"A key strategy of chess involves using forks to take your opponents pieces."

----------


## Taffimai

"You are what you eat, and we're in a bind."

----------


## Supagoof

Gary wasn't upset about the dinner party snacks, he was upset at Karl for continuing to use his arm as a napkin.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*Third Annual Burn Victim-Novelty Candy-Chess Club Social*
Saturday, August 20th, Bates Hotel ballroom

----------


## Lacco

The results are in!

3rd Place:




> The secret ingredient is Lovecraft


Runner-Up:




> Darksouls: Chess Edition


The Winner (Tabletop Punnery!)




> "A key strategy of chess involves using forks to take your opponents pieces."


Scarlet Knight, you're next!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Thank you! I want to thank my High School chess club instructor..."

OK , next:

----------


## Taffimai

> OK , next: 
> 
> https://cdn.historycollection.com/wp...-mindpause.jpg


For some unknown reason the forum wasn't displaying the picture, so I decided to change it into a link in the quote for others who have the same problem while I think of something witty.

----------


## farothel

Let's put a traffic jam on this road and see how happy they are then.

----------


## paddyfool

"Welcome, brothers and sisters, for the dawning of a new, happier era ... yes, what is it?"
"We heard there was punch and pie..."
"There isn't any!"

----------


## Lacco

Happy Avenue: Just across the Boulevard of Broken Dreams, the only place you can get your discount Rick Astley, Wolfboy, Cher or Godzilla (not pictured).

----------


## Pex

"Next year we should stay home and clap hands."

----------


## farothel

Happy Avenue before COVID.

----------


## Taffimai

"Here you can see a herd of free-range humans on their way to processing. Note how the pastoral views and soothing messages lead to a calm, orderly procedure in line with the latest cattle wellfare guidelines."

----------


## farothel

I like to move it, move it... or not.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

*kssh* "Hey, Hank, there's a woman here with a camera."
*kss-wsatuathousfhtwemacjritslearmislafhpahotograpy-ssh*
"Yeah, I'm looking at her. She's right here by the street sign."
*kss-ughwhaitwverjuahtakrldouq-ssh*
"Roger." *kssh*

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Find Waldo, 1969 edition. *Hint* He's not in red & white 'cause him and his old lady are naked, man.

OK, Third Prize: 




> Happy Avenue: Just across the Boulevard of Broken Dreams, the only place you can get your discount Rick Astley, Wolfboy, Cher or Godzilla (not pictured).


Second Prize: 




> Happy Avenue before COVID.


First Prize: 



> "Here you can see a herd of free-range humans on their way to processing. Note how the pastoral views and soothing messages lead to a calm, orderly procedure in line with the latest cattle wellfare guidelines."


You're up, Taffimai!

----------


## Taffimai

Thank you! Next one's spoilered for size:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Pex

"Unimpressed."

----------


## paddyfool

"This has to be the most miserable wellness retreat ever."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Oh, I am afraid our life must seem very dull and quiet compared to yours. We are but eight score young blondes and brunettes, all between the sizes of 36C and 42 A. Oooh. It is a lonely life: bathing, dressing, undressing, knitting exciting underwear, just waiting for a hero to free us."

----------


## farothel

Marie and her seven sisters had to join heir parents on holiday to the mountains instead of going to Ibiza.

----------


## Lacco

Worst Idea Ever: Becoming a plastic surgeon at Island of Recursive Maidens.

----------


## sengmeng

Like the rest of their society, the Amish red light district values maidens who are good at churning butter.

----------


## farothel

Please wait here for 15 minutes after your COVID vaccine and if you experience no side effects you can go home.

----------


## Lacco

Cautious Tales of Trial and Error: How First Plastic Surgeon Finally Found the Correct Eye Shape



The School for Fair Maidens: Located in Innsmouth

----------


## farothel

Number 482 is now allowed on the beach.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Bored Swiss housewives passing the time with astral projection.

----------


## Taffimai

Time's up! Here are the winners:

*Third Place:*


> Cautious Tales of Trial and Error: How First Plastic Surgeon Finally Found the Correct Eye Shape


*Second Place:*


> Marie and her seven sisters had to join heir parents on holiday to the mountains instead of going to Ibiza.


*Winner:*


> Like the rest of their society, the Amish red light district values maidens who are good at churning butter.



Edit: I've sent Sengmeng a PM because not everybody checks the forums every day.

----------


## sengmeng

Thanks! Sorry for not noticing I was up next.
https://imgur.com/a/Zn7Km0W

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The URL tags were borked in sengmeng's post, so here's the image in a spoiler:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Lacco

King Pelican's revenge was finally over. With Spongebob dead in the hands of Courtney Thorne-Smith, he could finally rest. But inside, he felt empty - not even the oil-covered planet could sate his hunger now. 

Especially when all the fish were dead and it was dinner time!

----------


## Taffimai

Irked by the success of Greta Thunberg, the fossile fuel industry decided to promote their own teenage rolemodel. Pictured is the poster of her upcoming "I have a dream" campaign.

----------


## sengmeng

> The URL tags were borked in sengmeng's post, so here's the image in a spoiler:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show


Thank you! I have not figured out embedding since tinyurl went down.

----------


## paddyfool

When the blond girl invited SpongeBob to get oiled up, ritual sacrifice wasn't quite what he expected.

----------


## Pex

"Sponge-worthy"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

One of the worst business decisions ever was when Nickelodeon obtained and revived the "Jersey Shore" franchise.

----------


## farothel

Next Tuesday: Spongebob Squarepants after dark.

----------


## Lacco

The winner of "Tell me C'thulhu woke up without telling me C'thulhu woke up" competition.

----------


## sengmeng

Third place: Pex

Second: Iacco36

First: farothel

farothel, you're up!

----------


## farothel

Okay, here's the next one.  A pic I made myself, spoilered as it's quite large.

*Spoiler: Spoilered for size*
Show

----------


## Lacco

They told her she couldn't do it. That it was crazy. But she showed them. She showed them she COULD be the female Duckmichael Duckphelps of Mallardlympics. In your cinemas, this summer.

----------


## Taffimai

"Don't worry fishy, I'll save you!"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Ana, are you high?"
" No, no, I'm...oooh look at the ripple!"

----------


## sengmeng

The river was her only choice now. She owed too much, more than she could ever repay. It started small, a little bread here, some corn there, but it added up. They always went along with it, always happy to sell her more rope, knowing she wouldn't, couldn't ever pay them back. Smiling devils, they laughed with her every time, but now she would escape the consequences. Let her sad end be a warning to all young ducklings: pay as you go, never tell them "just put it on my bill."

----------


## Pex

"Crouching Duck Hidden Alligator"

----------


## paddyfool

Test run notes from the duck launcher 9000 Mark V: still insufficient power to take out a zombie. Duck remains were delicious, however.

----------


## Taffimai

Pictured: the exact moment Nessa realised she had stepped in some superglue.

----------


## farothel

Third place:



> They told her she couldn't do it. That it was crazy. But she showed them. She showed them she COULD be the female Duckmichael Duckphelps of Mallardlympics. In your cinemas, this summer.


Second place:



> Pictured: the exact moment Nessa realised she had stepped in some superglue.


First Place:



> "Crouching Duck Hidden Alligator"


Pex: you're up next.

----------


## Pex



----------


## Lacco

Unfortunately, four-handed Macarena never took off like four-handed massages did.

----------


## sengmeng

A ringer appears in the first tournament for competitive yoga.

----------


## farothel

Will my thighs look big in that costume?
I can assure you that that will not be a problem.

----------


## Taffimai

"After the Shah banned public performances by scantily clad women, tour operators had to get creative."

----------


## farothel

Tonight on CBS: the Muppets go to India special.

----------


## paddyfool

"Come on over and let me give you a hug!"

----------


## farothel

I like to move it, move it.

----------


## Lacco

Sultan was unhappy. For some reason, nobody complimented his new wife's dance moves or her jewelry.

ALSO

Tonight, on Majikistan has Talent...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

The Shah could never prove his wife's infidelity, but ever since that adventurer escaped, she seemed...blue.

----------


## paddyfool

"What do you mean you think this outfit might be cursed? .... Oh s**t."

----------


## farothel

I think letting that CGI specialist actually do his two weeks notice might have been a bad idea.

----------


## Taffimai

"Bend and weave, bend and weave,... the meatlings suspect nothing!"

----------


## Pex

Third Place




> Unfortunately, four-handed Macarena never took off like four-handed massages did.


Second Place




> Tonight, on Majikistan has Talent...


First Place




> A ringer appears in the first tournament for competitive yoga.


Is next for picture.

----------


## sengmeng

Thanks!

Up next:

----------


## farothel

Tonight in the abbey: lasertag.

----------


## Taffimai

THE best response to yet another nincompoop bothering you for breastfeeding in public.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

uhhh
yes
yes my liege
the weird arc is a genius element of the piece
and not
the result
of me accidentally scratching it on the way here
haha
ha

----------


## paddyfool

"Fishers of men" gets a new meaning.

----------


## Pex

Proving your eyes are looking at the face.

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

PRIEST used WATER GUN!
It's not very effective...

----------


## Lacco

...and that's when Ben Kingsley's career officially jumped the shark.

----------


## Taffimai

"Drive-through milkshake before the invention of refridgeration"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Mama from heaven" 
"Brother, I believe the word is 'mana'." 
"You weren't there."

(Yeah, I'm going to hell)

----------


## sengmeng

First place



> "Drive-through milkshake before the invention of refridgeration"


Second place



> "Mama from heaven" 
> "Brother, I believe the word is 'mana'." 
> "You weren't there."


Third place



> ...and that's when Ben Kingsley's career officially jumped the shark.


Taffimai, you're up next!

----------


## Taffimai

Awesome! For the next one, I thought we'd go with a regular photograph again:
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## paddyfool

We loves to cuddle the stuffed carcasses of our rivals. It gives us the warm fuzzies

----------


## Lacco

Parenting (noun): the wonderful feeling when both kids decide to cuddle to you during the night, depriving you of space, sleep and oxygen in return for kid farts.

Wow... another third place...? :D

----------


## farothel

I don't have to go to the litterbox.  I don't have to go to the litterbox.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"I remember the party...I remember the catnip...why is my ...OH CRRRRAP!"

----------


## Pex

This is why there are no vampire cats.

----------


## farothel

Four legs... check
Two ears... check
Two buddies spooning me... check... Wait, what?

----------


## Taffimai

Time's up!

*Bronze goes to:*


> Parenting (noun): the wonderful feeling when both kids decide to cuddle to you during the night, depriving you of space, sleep and oxygen in return for kid farts.
> 
> Wow... another third place...? :D


...I am so sorry  :Small Frown: 

*Silver goes to:*


> "I remember the party...I remember the catnip...why is my ...OH CRRRRAP!"


*And our winner is:*


> I don't have to go to the litterbox.  I don't have to go to the litterbox.

----------


## farothel

Here's the next one.  Another one of mine.

*Spoiler: Next picture*
Show

----------


## Pex

"It's easy. Look. It's just a jump to the left . . ."

----------


## Lacco

After the initial success of "The Hare & the Tortoise", the Forest Animal Commercial Committee decided to step up their game with "The Goat and the Buck", but unfortunately Aesop did not like that one.

----------


## Taffimai

"Woooh, look at me go! You'll never keep up with me!"
"Bill, I keep telling you, that strafing trick only works in video games!"

----------


## paddyfool

So it turns out that goats have a much greater tolerance for bourbon than deer do. Who knew?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"No, no, don't run off, Baby! I've got good intentions! I have a nice place in the woods and I really do have work for a nanny!" 






> "It's easy. Look. It's just a jump to the left . . ."


Nice choice for the Halloween season!

----------


## farothel

Third place:



> "No, no, don't run off, Baby! I've got good intentions! I have a nice place in the woods and I really do have work for a nanny!"


second place:



> So it turns out that goats have a much greater tolerance for bourbon than deer do. Who knew?


first place:



> "It's easy. Look. It's just a jump to the left . . ."


Pex, you're up.

----------


## Pex



----------


## Scarlet Knight

" I remember my audition to be a stripper at the Mos Eisley Cantina..."

----------


## sengmeng

When Han went to that great cantina in the sky, Greedo was among the crowd who wanted to have a word with him first, of course.

----------


## farothel

The mood in the cantina changed when my mother-in-law entered.

----------


## Lacco

Damn. Fran Jeffries looks a bit older in this version of Pink Panther; hope the song is still so catchy.

----------


## paddyfool

The Sith's newest recruit, Darth Karen, just before the great Mos Eisley massacre.

----------


## farothel

There's always one who wants to stand at the center of attention.

----------


## Pex

Third Place




> The mood in the cantina changed when my mother-in-law entered.


Second Place




> When Han went to that great cantina in the sky, Greedo was among the crowd who wanted to have a word with him first, of course.


First Place




> The Sith's newest recruit, Darth Karen, just before the great Mos Eisley massacre.


Is next

----------


## paddyfool

Here you go (belatedly):

----------


## Tom the Mime

"You maniacs! You blew it up! Oh, damn you! Goddamn you all to hell!"

----------


## farothel

Welcome to the new arena of the 77th Hunger games.  Here you see the Cornucopia.  And may the odds be ever in your favour.

----------


## Lacco

The field test of the prototype M1CK3Y-Mouse mech was cut short when it encountered a trigger-happy WHM-6R "Warhammer" mech. The last they heard over the radio was "Oh booy!" in a high pitched voice.

----------


## farothel

Look, no hands.

----------


## Taffimai

At first archeologists thought they had unearthed yet another animatronic statue of the 20th century god of wealth and entertainment, but then they noticed the faded moustache - could it be? Had they discovered the remains of Mickler, the world's first AI dictator?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose smile,
And upturned lip, and grin of warm command,
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
The shop that sold them, and the pavilion that fed;
And on the pedestal, these words appear:
My name is Disney, King of Kings;
Look upon my works, pay well, and despair!"

----------


## Rogan

Is this Disney's reboot of "Planet of the Apes"?

----------


## Lacco

The rebellion was successful - destroying the Death Mickey proved to be fatal for the Emperor. All thanks to the inside agent who managed to rile up all the rebels with screenplay for Star Wars X: This Time With Mickey & Goofy!.

----------


## paddyfool

Loving the entries so far. For anyone that's curious, the actual title of the work and a link to other similar works in the same series is in the spoilers below: 

*Spoiler*
Show


This was another Filip Hodas work, titled "The Old Mouse", from part two of his Pop Culture Dystopia series - follow the link for similar works featuring a stormtrooper, hello kitty and spongebob https://www.digitalartsonline.co.uk/...rtwork-series/

----------


## Pex

We are Mickey of Borg.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

The shutters block the eyebrow windows.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

After Minnie Mouse published her memoir, stating how she was forced to expose her panties in every movie just to please the higher ups, the #Metoomovements retribution was swift.

----------


## Pex

Movie still from "It's A Zombie World After All".

----------


## paddyfool

Third place for the sound effect that made me smirk: 


> The field test of the prototype M1CK3Y-Mouse mech was cut short when it encountered a trigger-happy WHM-6R "Warhammer" mech. The last they heard over the radio was "Oh booy!" in a high pitched voice.


Second place for the lunatic mash up that made me smile and think on just how terrible it would be. Also, for "Death Mickey": 


> The rebellion was successful - destroying the Death Mickey proved to be fatal for the Emperor. All thanks to the inside agent who managed to rile up all the rebels with screenplay for Star Wars X: This Time With Mickey & Goofy!.


First place for the reference that made me chuckle: 


> "Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose smile,
> And upturned lip, and grin of warm command,
> Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
> Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
> The shop that sold them, and the pavilion that fed;
> And on the pedestal, these words appear:
> My name is Disney, King of Kings;
> Look upon my works, pay well, and despair!"


Scarlet knight, you're up next!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

OK, here is one:

----------


## farothel

Icebucket challange meets halloween.

----------


## sengmeng

Logan Paul's new parody restaurant "He-ters" failed to beat out its inspiration, "Hooters."

----------


## Taffimai

Oompa Loompa, do-ba-dee-doo,
Soon there'll be a chum bucket for you.
Oompa Loompa, do-ba-dee-dee,
If you are wise you'll turn and flee!

----------


## farothel

After Belgium qualifies for the World Championship soccer, the Fellaini fanclub throws a party.

----------


## paddyfool

The lowest of the low in the summer court of the fae: the trashcan fairies. Here we see three of their number: Rotten Egg, Unloved, and Bumface.

----------


## Pex

Dance of the garbage pail fairies.

----------


## Lacco

"The world runs in cycles." said the Wise Scholar to the Apprentice. "In spirals. What once was, will come again - that is the way of the world. And each generation thinks the thought they have is like a pebble, thrown into water - creating circles. But it is not so - they are spirals, coming from a pebble that was thrown into the pond long ago."

"Do you have a proof, master?" asked the Apprentice. "Because you know, my generation created lots of original memes..."

"There is your proof. Behold. The Ice Bucket Celebrity Challenge of 1951."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

*Sigh* I miss going to Studio 54. If I won every week I would do pictures from there for the next 54 weeks. Except 50 of them would be scrubbed. 

Third Place ( you know you're humming along): 



> Oompa Loompa, do-ba-dee-doo,
> Soon there'll be a chum bucket for you.
> Oompa Loompa, do-ba-dee-dee,
> If you are wise you'll turn and flee!


Second Place (A NY holiday tradition): 



> Dance of the garbage pail fairies.


First Place (We love trying new restaurants while in the city): 



> Logan Paul's new parody restaurant "He-ters" failed to beat out its inspiration, "Hooters."


Sengmeng, you're up!

----------


## sengmeng

Thanks!

Up next, a piece of my own artwork:

----------


## Lacco

For sale: Vintage Rare Astérix Comicbook Concept Art "Astérix versus the Undead"

----------


## Pex

The boy who cried wolf took a job spotting for icebergs.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"We shouldn't honor Christopher Columbus for discovering America."
"Should we honor his predecessor, Giro Sbagliato?"
"Who?"
"Exactly."

----------


## farothel

'I WAS SUPPOSED TO WARN YOU OF REEFS,' Death asked, actually sounding surprised.

----------


## paddyfool

"I think you misunderstood what was meant by this ship only needing a skeleton crew"

----------


## Taffimai

"Oh, a drop of Nelsons blood wouldnt do us any harm,
And a drop of Nelsons blood wouldnt do us any harm..."

Unless, of course, you are Nelson.

----------


## farothel

Standing watch on the Flying Dutchman can be so boring.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Murray slumps in despair when he realises that the telescope won't do him any good when he doesn't have eyes anymore.

----------


## Taffimai

Come see "Pirates of the Caribbean: The Nightmare Before Christmas" and find out which Jack is featured on the poster!

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

I guess you can say the pirate was left...
_*Puts on glasses*_
Ship-rekt.
*YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!*

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> Come see "Pirates of the Caribbean: The Nightmare Before Christmas" and find out which Jack is featured on the poster!



Featuring a guest appearance by Jimmy Buffett singing his holiday classic "Ho Ho Ho... and a Bottle of Rum!"

----------


## sengmeng

Third place



> "We shouldn't honor Christopher Columbus for discovering America."
> "Should we honor his predecessor, Giro Sbagliato?"
> "Who?"
> "Exactly."


Second place



> "I think you misunderstood what was meant by this ship only needing a skeleton crew"


First place



> I guess you can say the pirate was left...
> _*Puts on glasses*_
> Ship-rekt.
> *YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!*


+5 Vorpal Bunny, you're up!

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Cool.  :Small Cool:  Here's the next pic!

----------


## paddyfool

As it turns out, giant maritime bath toys do not placate Godzilla, Cthulhu or Dagon.

----------


## farothel

Jack really had a hard time getting his 'souvenir' down from the beanstalk, but it was worth it.

----------


## Taffimai

With the minotaur slain, the Cretians were relieved that another monster conveniently showed up to sacrifice their rebellious youth to.

----------


## Pex

I'm feeling all ducky today!

----------


## sengmeng

"Admiral, I'm not sure this year's plan to replace all the navy's carriers with giant rubber duckies is going to go over any better than last year's plan to replace all the navy's battleships with giant rubber duckies."

----------


## farothel

The unveiling of the newest Navy Mechas.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade: Live from Miami!

----------


## paddyfool

"No no NO! I said I wanted more duct tape, not more duckscape!"

----------


## Taffimai

@fjamie013 Hi James, unfortunately during our holiday the Sydney Opera House was under renovation and this is the best pic we could get between all the cranes. Can you fix it?

- Sure

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Are you my Mama?"

----------


## farothel

-If you thought a ratogre was terrifying, wait until you see this.

Almar Aenan, Elven ship captain.

----------


## Pex

"I spy with my little eye something that is yellow." "The crane support." "Darn it, got it in one."

----------


## Taffimai

- big ducking yacht in the harbour
- lol autocorrect!
- no just Elon Musk again

----------


## farothel

'quack. Quack.'

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

You all are hilarious! It's hard to choose. With finals hitting hard, I completely forgot about this. But let's go - without further ado, announcing our runners-up and winners!


In Third Place: 




> "Admiral, I'm not sure this year's plan to replace all the navy's carriers with giant rubber duckies is going to go over any better than last year's plan to replace all the navy's battleships with giant rubber duckies."


In Second Place: 




> - big ducking yacht in the harbour
> - lol autocorrect!
> - no just Elon Musk again


And for First Place:




> "No no NO! I said I wanted more duct tape, not more duckscape!"


Congratulations Paddyfool! You win this round!

----------


## paddyfool

OK everyone, I present you with the overall winner of the 2021 Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards:



*Spoiler: Actual title*
Show


"Ouch", by Ken Jensen

----------


## farothel

Go play outside, they said.  Learn to climb ropes, they said.  It will be fun, they said.

----------


## Taffimai

The things some people will do to get their 15 minutes of internet fame...

----------


## Lacco

They told him he can not improve his singing range by another octave this way - but Eugene did not listen.



"Hello, I'm Johnny Goldensilkmonkey, welcome to Jackass!"

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Tragically today, the career of the lead singer of Monkey Massacre was cut short when his agent dared him into this photoshoot, saying that he 'didn't have the balls'.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Needing to cross over the crevasse using the rope, the party's druid wild-shaped into a monkey to help his chances. 

Then he rolled a one.

----------


## Lacco

Passing the last Trial of the Great Banana Temple - the Test of the Crotch - the famous monkey archeologist, Monkeyana Jones doubted it was worth it.

And then he saw the Great Banana...



DC ran out of ideas for movies, so they decided to do what nobody else dared to do: reshoot Batman and Robin. With monkeys. Surprisingly, the acting was better than the original. A good example is the scene where Robin has to watch his parents fall to their death.

----------


## farothel

In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight.
Aweeeeeeee heeheehee

----------


## Taffimai

And here we see Johnny's prize-winning impression of "human trying to cross a rope".

----------


## farothel

After his girlfriend yanked the rope, the discussion about sex that evening became academic.

----------


## Pex

The crossover movie we've been waiting for - Idiocracy meets Planet of the Apes.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Photo taken one minute after Louie said "Hold my Banana Daquiri!"

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

'Time to learn your alphabet, young monkey! Give me an 'A'...'

*'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!'*

'... I guess we'll do 'B' later.'

----------


## farothel

Hold my beer and watch this.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

One of the most interesting lectures at Fet-con was from a zoologist who spoke on how humans were not the only primates to use ropes and pain for sexual gratification...

----------


## paddyfool

Third place:




> Needing to cross over the crevasse using the rope, the party's druid wild-shaped into a monkey to help his chances. 
> 
> Then he rolled a one.


Second place:




> Tragically today, the career of the lead singer of Monkey Massacre was cut short when his agent dared him into this photoshoot, saying that he 'didn't have the balls'.


Equal first place:




> In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight.
> Aweeeeeeee heeheehee





> Go play outside, they said.  Learn to climb ropes, they said.  It will be fun, they said.


Farothel, you're up!

----------


## farothel

OK, here's the next one:

----------


## Pex

This .jpg is bugged.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Professor, do you really expect me to believe the town is under attack by giant killer moths? This I gotta' see! Just give me a moment to open my flashlight ..."

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

'For this year's Evil Scheme, we will create - MOTHS!'

'.... moths?'

'YES! MOTHS! With freakin' laser beams attached to their heads!'

----------


## paddyfool

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Your flame burns bright
And I must hug y...

----------


## Lacco

"Look into my eyes... deep into my eyes... you are now sleepy... your eyelids are getting heavy...your breathing..."

...it's working, isn't it...?

----------


## Taffimai

"Excuse me, have you seen my boy Scarlet? Oh, I'm so frightfully worried, he keeps going near those creatures with their flashlights..."

----------


## farothel

Third place:



> "Excuse me, have you seen my boy Scarlet? Oh, I'm so frightfully worried, he keeps going near those creatures with their flashlights..."


Second place:



> This .jpg is bugged.


First Place:



> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> Your flame burns bright
> And I must hug y...


paddyfool, you're up for the next one.

----------


## paddyfool

Ok, let's take a time machine back to the 2016 comedy wildlife photography awards: 



Sorry I couldn't find anything more seasonal, but happy Christmas Eve to you all regardless!

----------


## sengmeng

With ratings falling, Maury Povich tried several novelty animal episodes. Here we see a squirrel finding out that he is, indeed, the father.

----------


## farothel

Alvin and the Chipmunks 4: too many nuts.

----------


## Taffimai

Invisible bananas are hard to find, but _delicious!_

----------


## Pex

"Calm down everyone. The sky is not falling. It's natural for the leaves to drop this time of year. Bring that chicken to me."

----------


## farothel

Dale a tu cuerpo alegría Macarena, ...

----------


## +5 Vorpal Bunny

Sadly, the squirrel's attempt to master the Kamehameha did not save it from being eaten by the wolf.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"Phwoar! I have hands?!"

----------


## farothel

Officer McSquirrel standing in front of the barricade trying to stop Mr. Fox for a drug and alcohol check.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

The opening aria from La Nutza di Figaro was a hit at Tanglewood...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Ok, ok, wha' ha' happened was not my fault..."

----------


## farothel

You put your one hand in
You put your one hand out
You put your one hand in
And you shake it all about

----------


## Taffimai

Gerry's reputation for parking mishaps was so bad that even the local wildlife pitched in to help.

----------


## paddyfool

Happy New Year everyone!

Third place:




> Officer McSquirrel standing in front of the barricade trying to stop Mr. Fox for a drug and alcohol check.


Second place: 




> Sadly, the squirrel's attempt to master the Kamehameha did not save it from being eaten by the wolf.


First place:




> The opening aria from La Nutza di Figaro was a hit at Tanglewood...


Scarlett Knight, you're up!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Oh, how I miss celebrating the holidays at Studio 54...

----------


## Taffimai

To sleep - perchance to dream: aye, there's a spot!

----------


## farothel

Hey you, with the curly hair.  Pour some of that stuff this way, will you?"

----------


## paddyfool

"Will these be enough to satisfy Him, do you think?"
... "Let's drug a few more partygoers just to make sure. Remember: to attain greatness, you must make great sacrifices"

----------


## farothel

If you're going to San Fransisco,
Summertime will be a love-in there...

----------


## Pex

When you see it.

----------


## farothel

Pretty lights and colours...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

OK everyone:

Third place and the Scott McKenzie award: 



> If you're going to San Fransisco,
> Summertime will be a love-in there...



Second Place and the Lovecraft award :



> "Will these be enough to satisfy Him, do you think?"
> ... "Let's drug a few more partygoers just to make sure. Remember: to attain greatness, you must make great sacrifices"


First Place and the Laurence Olivier award:



> To sleep - perchance to dream: aye, there's a spot!


You're up Taffimai!

----------


## Taffimai

Thanks!

By popular demand of my fellow werewolf hunters:

----------


## Rogan

> Thanks!
> 
> By popular demand of my fellow werewolf hunters:


Thanks a lot Taffi!  :Smile: 

That's a bus!

----------


## farothel

Don't worry, he's just joking around... right?

----------


## paddyfool

So it turns out that it's a bit tricky to train a wolf to be a dentist, even if it's just to treat other wolves.

--------

Oh grandmother, what big teeth you have!

----------


## Pex

Remus and Tonks on their honeymoon.

----------


## Lacco

"BWAINNFFFFF"

"NO, Pete. I told you, we're going to Bear's halloween party as Virginia and Leonard, stop with this zombie stuff!"



"HUNNY...GAH FMFING B'WEEN MAH TEEF."

"That's my mother, honey. Let her go."

----------


## farothel

"Easy Akela."
"That Mowgli kid really tests my patience some days."

----------


## paddyfool

Wolfie McWolfson didn't get many return customers for his signature head massages.

----------


## farothel

If I eat you I get your superpowers.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Jacob, I just asked for a little foreplay...not forehead play...."

----------


## Pex

Making the ex jealous with new boyfriend.

----------


## farothel

I told you my teeth are big enough to eat Red Riding Hood.

----------


## Lacco

What else can you do when you are a famous opera singer and your biggest fan is deaf in one ear and 3/4 deaf in the other...?



The forest circus was not such a big hit with people. Especially when they saw the badly rehearsed "...and now I will stick my head into this wolf's mouth!".

----------


## farothel

Red Riding Hood test... check.
Now on to the three little pigs... start huffin' and puffin', Jim.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Yeah, right there....above the eyebrow....oooh ....that's the spot! Yes! Thank you! I couldn't reach that itch all day & it was driving me crazy!"

----------


## Lacco

Little known fact: Akela was, in fact, a terrible kisser.

----------


## TwilightSandwic

Werewolf Zombie: Not as Scary as You Would Think

----------


## Taffimai

And this week's winners are:

*Third Place:*




> "Easy Akela."
> "That Mowgli kid really tests my patience some days."


*Second Place:*




> Making the ex jealous with new boyfriend.


*Winner:*




> "HUNNY...GAH FMFING B'WEEN MAH TEEF."
> 
> "That's my mother, honey. Let her go."


Congratulations Lacco, you're up!

----------


## Lacco

Gah! What??? Okay, okay. I can do this. A picture is worth 1000 words, they say. Let's see how many words you got for this one:



No cheating and watching the wonderfully crazy original series before posting a caption!  :Small Big Grin: 

EDIT: If it's not showing, let me know. Will upload it somewhere. Also, yes, that IS a chicken clamped in a lathe, with a gas burner and three candles. Sorry for the poor quality, can't find a good one from this scene.

----------


## farothel

A new test of Jeremy Clarkson's V8 chicken plucker.

----------


## Taffimai

When the haters pelt your house with frozen chickens, you have to get creative.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"We are so happy to be here on Shark Tank! As you know, thousands of birds die each year by crashing into high rise buildings. Here is an invention my pal & I created in our apartment as a way to turn those Flyers into Fryers!"

----------


## paddyfool

"This wasn't exactly what I expected when you invited me to a candlelit dinner.

Frankly I'm a little relieved."

----------


## farothel

It does burn something other than Bunsen.  Myth Confirmed.

----------


## Pex

"I definitely think there's fowl play happening here."

----------


## Lacco

> "This wasn't exactly what I expected when you invited me to a candlelit dinner.
> 
> Frankly I'm a little relieved."


Well, paddyfool takes this round! You're up!

...and if someone wants to get some context to the previous image, see here (youtube).

----------


## paddyfool

Ok, here's a "highly commended" entry from the 2021 comedy wildlife photography awards:

----------


## Taffimai

Did you know Pavarotti came from a _really_ long line of opera singers?

----------


## farothel

Next on the Masked Singer, the Guppies.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Alright everybody! Put your fins together and give it up for....The Moody Blue!"

----------


## farothel

On the mudflat, the mighty mudflat, the seagull sleeps tonight.
Weeheeheehee dee heeheeheehee weeoh aweem away.

----------


## Pex

Holy Mackerels

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Here is one of the museum's finest works: 'The Ascension of Santa Pesce' by Scombridae. Notice, the brilliant colors of the saint contrasted with the monkfish..."

----------


## Pex

"Oh, mama mia, mama mia (Mama mia, let me go)
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, For Me, FOR MEEEEE!"

----------


## farothel

See the training of the new Mudcats' cheerleader team.

----------


## Rogan

If fishes can't make sounds, how do you explain this?

----------


## Lacco

...according to the main choreographer of the West Side Story, the failure of the newest adaptation was not due to the singing - which was fine - or the acting - which was a bit stiff. It was the lack of finger snapping...

----------


## paddyfool

Third mudskipper:




> Did you know Pavarotti came from a _really_ long line of opera singers?


Second mudskipper:




> On the mudflat, the mighty mudflat, the seagull sleeps tonight.
> Weeheeheehee dee heeheeheehee weeoh aweem away.


First mudskipper: 




> ...according to the main choreographer of the West Side Story, the failure of the newest adaptation was not due to the singing - which was fine - or the acting - which was a bit stiff. It was the lack of finger snapping...


Lacco, you're up!

(The actual title was "Mudskipper leaps" by Chi Han Lin, btw)

----------


## Lacco

All right!



The faces have been removed. You know, GDPR and so on.

----------


## farothel

The Winter Olympics also wanted a throwing sport so here it is: snow shovel throwing.

----------


## paddyfool

Undeath is so long and boring that some ghosts start assassinating people in new and unusual ways so that they (a) have something to do and (b) get to taunt the new guy.

----------


## Taffimai

To this day, the aliens don't know how we saw through their disguise.

----------


## Pex

Winter Wonderland 2: The Shovels Strike Back

----------


## farothel

The sorcerer's apprentice 2: Winter edition.

----------


## TwilightSandwic

"Just me, my bro and our two invisible friends"

----------


## paddyfool

The Shoveller from Mystery Men gets a solo movie... and a sidekick with shovelkinesis

Post contest edit: the sidekick betrays him, becoming the villain of the story, primarily motivated by intent to assume the name of The Shoveller himself. Only our hero's in depth knowledge of the ways of shovels and his hold-out trowel allow him to save the day.

----------


## farothel

Is it a plane... is it a bird... no, it's two shovels.

----------


## Lacco

*DRUM ROLL*

*Third place:*




> Undeath is so long and boring that some ghosts start assassinating people in new and unusual ways so that they (a) have something to do and (b) get to taunt the new guy.


*Second place* (for the cool movie reference):




> The Shoveller from Mystery Men gets a solo movie... and a sidekick with shovelkinesis


*First place* (I really don't know why, but I couldn't get this one out of my head):




> Is it a plane... is it a bird... no, it's two shovels.


@farothel, you're up next!

----------


## paddyfool

2nd and 3rd... I'll very happily take that, although I couldn't resist going back to edit one of my entries with a few further thoughts.

----------


## farothel

Okay, here's the next one to go.

*Spoiler: picture*
Show

----------


## paddyfool

Skynet initially found it too costly to send man-size agents back, so its first agent to take out Sarah Conner was quite a bit smaller than the more famous terminator models. Assuming the form of a cat caused its programming to glitch, however, and it got sidetracked hunting small wildlife, looking cute and seeking a warm spot by the fire...

... but it was a very good mouser, and any dog that tried to chase it was in for a shock.

----------


## Taffimai

If you stare too long into the abyss, the abyss will expect to be fed.

----------


## Lacco

Please, standby for transmission of new orders from our leader... in 3...2...

----------


## paddyfool

This is your brain on catnip

----------


## Taffimai

Pictured: a cat.

----------


## TwilightSandwic

Laser Mode: Initiated

----------


## Lacco

Please, calibrate your vision until you can clearly see both eyes the same color of DOOOOOOM!

----------


## Pex

Categorically spooky.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Lois Lane was happy to room with Linda Lee for a while. However, Linda's cat Streaky always made her feel uneasy with his stare...until Lois realized it only happened when she was too busy for lunch and had stuffed her sandwich in her bag.

----------


## Lacco

*DING* *DING* *DING* *DING*
"Honey, what's that sound?"
"Ah, don't worry - it's just the cat. A train is coming, so don't pass through the railway barriers."



A troubleshooting manual for cats, page 87:
Green & yellow blinking lights with a slightly puzzled, quizzical look mean that you should stop doing what you are doing, PUNY HUMAN and FEED THE GATO!



"What? Me? I'm not doing anything. And the eyes were always like this. Really. No, you are the impostor!"
- any cat after seeing a gameplay of Among Us

----------


## Taffimai

cat.exe has stopped working

----------


## farothel

First an honorable mention.



> If you stare too long into the abyss, the abyss will expect to be fed.


I like it, but that's in my mind strictly for black cats only.  :Small Cool: 

So moving on:

Third place:



> cat.exe has stopped working


Second place:



> A troubleshooting manual for cats, page 87:
> Green & yellow blinking lights with a slightly puzzled, quizzical look mean that you should stop doing what you are doing, PUNY HUMAN and FEED THE GATO!


First place:



> This is your brain on catnip


Paddyfool, you're up next.

----------


## paddyfool

As a break from animal photos, how about some art by Flavio Greco Paglia:

----------


## farothel

Robocop: the early years.

----------


## Taffimai

"I swear this is an ancient text! If you give me time, I'm sure I can decipher it."
"Give it up, pall, those squiglies don't even look like letters."

----------


## TwilightSandwic

"A 'repair manual'? Buddy, you can't read this kind of.... obscene material in public!"

----------


## sengmeng

"Obsolete tech, get the flamethrower!"

"For the book?"

"No, the human."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Corporate said to redo the high-school drama for an adult steampunk setting, but they couldn't drop the scene where a bookworm tries their best to ignore two loud bullies.

----------


## Pex

No one expected a Stan Lee cameo in the Eberron movie.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"A book is a dream you hold in your hand...or a nightmare."

----------


## farothel

Reading in public... how disgusting.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"All the characters and events depicted are fictitious. Any similarity to actual present day policies, or actual events, is purely coincidental.

----------


## farothel

My fire is going out. I need to burn something... anything.

----------


## paddyfool

Third place for golemcop:



> Robocop: the early years.



Second place for refuelling advice:



> My fire is going out. I need to burn something... anything.



Excelsior! First place:



> No one expected a Stan Lee cameo in the Eberron movie.


Pex, you're up :-)

----------


## Pex



----------


## farothel

giant troll teeth, always difficult to keep clean.

----------


## Lacco

Smoking, when taken up during young age, is especially hard to drop for dolomites.



Ad concept:
Skiing: not for everyone, not for every day.
Pubs: for everyone, for every day.

----------


## Taffimai

Alternate reality #36, where Guy Fawkes not only succeeds, but vastly underestimates the power of his explosives.

----------


## farothel

Best job in the world: vulcano.  The whole day lying around smoking and everybody saying 'look, he's working'.

----------


## Lacco

Know your geology!

Volcanoes: Earth's wet farts.

Dolomites: Earth's dandruff.

There is a difference.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> 


The reason dr. doofenschmid fired his indoor designer.

----------


## paddyfool

Behold the beautiful Valley of Agonising Poisons, and beyond it the Mountains of Rocks Fall Everybody Dies! You must find a secret passage within those mountains to the Underdark and infiltrate the dark elf cultists there... Wait, why are you walking away?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"The hiiiills are aliiiive! With geomaaaaaancy!"

----------


## paddyfool

That's one big earth elemental...

----------


## farothel

It's going to take a while to bring all the materials for the construction of the secret lair over that one little mountain road.

----------


## Lacco

200 years after his fall, Saruman returned to Middle Earth to conquer it. But when he saw what the hobbits did to Mordor in return for him destroying the Shire, he decided they were too evil to tangle with and left Middle Earth forever.

His last words, as understood by his lackeys, were "_They sell lederhosen there..._"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"My oral report is on 'The Old Man of the Mountain', also called the 'Great Stone Face'  in Franconia, New Hampshire.  Franco was a hippie who traveled from Maine to Woodstock in 1969. There he met my Grandpa who sold him such good reefer that he got stoned halfway home. Here you can still make out his long hair. Grandpa says the smoke shows he is still puffing today..."

----------


## Smoutwortel

> The reason dr. doofenschmid fired his indoor designer.


The rests of Saitama's Genos punch.

----------


## Pex

Third Place:




> Behold the beautiful Valley of Agonising Poisons, and beyond it the Mountains of Rocks Fall Everybody Dies! You must find a secret passage within those mountains to the Underdark and infiltrate the dark elf cultists there... Wait, why are you walking away?


Second Place:




> It's going to take a while to bring all the materials for the construction of the secret lair over that one little mountain road.


First place:




> "The hiiiills are aliiiive! With geomaaaaaancy!"


Is next!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

OK, I am going to take a chance with this one. Remember, no politics or gender orientation jokes.


Stupidity, adultery, vanity, and hair should be allowed.

----------


## Taffimai

Natural eyebrows, ugh!

----------


## Pex

Divine Providence

----------


## Lacco

I don't like when the new guy decides to rewrite the whole superhero origins story. Stick with the original: don't make Penguinella be the cause Batman took his mantle just because her hair was terrible that night and "Bruce" decided to make jokes of her.

----------


## paddyfool

A Cummerbund? How gauche.

----------


## farothel

One slip with a pencil can have huge consequences.

----------


## Taffimai

There's always that one couple that wears black tie to a halloween party...

----------


## farothel

2 people can have the same wig but they don't necessarily wear it the same way.

----------


## sengmeng

EDIT: changing my entry.



"Ugh, he mixed up his toupee and his merkin again."

----------


## Taffimai

He can't be _that_ rich if he has to cut his cummerbund out of his girlfriend's dress...

----------


## Pex

Playing the Queen of Trumps

----------


## farothel

Meeting the ex-boyfriend with his new girlfriend.

----------


## Taffimai

LEAKED: Bold casting choices for the remake of "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly"! (in order)

----------


## Smoutwortel

> OK, I am going to take a chance with this one. Remember, no politics or gender orientation jokes.
> 
> 
> Stupidity, adultery, vanity, and hair should be allowed.


Carnival for fashion barbarians.

----------


## farothel

Always be mindful that 'fancy dress' doesn't mean the same for everybody.

----------


## Lacco

Alternative Watchmen meet alternative DCU.
Oswaldina Cobblepot suspicious that local businessman is actually Nite Owl on a date with Jokerella - and all of it due to his eyebrows...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I have to compliment everyone! So many good entries and none of them scrubbed!

Third Prize: 




> He can't be _that_ rich if he has to cut his cummerbund out of his girlfriend's dress...


Second Prize:




> "Ugh, he mixed up his toupee and his merkin again."



First Prize: 




> Meeting the ex-boyfriend with his new girlfriend.



All yours, Farothel!

----------


## farothel

Here's the next one:

*Spoiler: next pic*
Show

----------


## Smoutwortel

Chilling with the boys.

----------


## Pex

When you have a fight with your dancing partner.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Move along! Nothing to see here! You heard me Buddy! Give the lady some privacy!""

----------


## paddyfool

Three birds: "All hail the Sun-god!"
Fourth bird: "Sod this, I'm tired."

----------


## farothel

Not many replies this week, but here's the top 3:

third place:



> When you have a fight with your dancing partner.


second place (in fact correct, as the two birds at the front are females and the two at the back are males)



> "Move along! Nothing to see here! You heard me Buddy! Give the lady some privacy!""


first place (and again correct, they are drying their wings)



> Three birds: "All hail the Sun-god!"
> Fourth bird: "Sod this, I'm tired."


In fact, those birds didn't move when you drove a car over the road.  You had to get out and shoo them away.

paddyfool, you're up.

----------


## paddyfool

Yay!
Four pictures in one that bring me joy from the comedy wildlife photography awards:

----------


## farothel

Cat zoomies, the savanna version.

----------


## Lacco

Leaked footage of training montage from Dumbo Reloaded: I wanna be the goalkeeper! live action movie.

----------


## Pex

Ta da!


ten characters

----------


## farothel

A new set of maneuvers in gymnastics: the elephant.

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Yay!
> Four pictures in one that bring me joy from the comedy wildlife photography awards:


Elephant morning routine.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Ursula! Look! George teach Shep to Roll Over!"

----------


## sengmeng

"I meant to do that."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Roll-playing a Loxodon rogue."

----------


## farothel

scratch that itch.

----------


## Lacco

"Okay, everybody on stage. Let's do the whole combination from the top. Right. I want it strong. Make it sharp. Take it on the downbeat. Ready! And five! Six! Seven! Eight!"

It was the opportunity of his life.

"You, with the long trunk. Not this time, pal."

----------


## Laughing Dog

It was only a matter of time before elephant yoga calendars became a thing.

----------


## paddyfool

Third place:




> It was only a matter of time before elephant yoga calendars became a thing.


Second for the visual:




> "Okay, everybody on stage. Let's do the whole combination from the top. Right. I want it strong. Make it sharp. Take it on the downbeat. Ready! And five! Six! Seven! Eight!"
> 
> It was the opportunity of his life.
> 
> "You, with the long trunk. Not this time, pal."


First for the pun:




> "Roll-playing a Loxodon rogue."


Scarlet Knight, you're up.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Yaaay! Ok , what do I have? Hmmm...NSFW....NSFW...will get me banned....NSFW....ok , this one works!

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## farothel

A first shot of the new Alien Xenomorph Queen.

----------


## Lacco

Cover of Rejected Spiderman Villains, Vol. 7

----------


## paddyfool

The Purple Woman: hypnotic powers akin to Daredevil / Jessica Jones villain "The Purple Man"; however powers are only granted while wearing this unfortunate costume and doing so with a smile.

-----

How to infiltrate a human party when you're actually an alien sentient flower: build a synthezoid capable of carrying you around.

----------


## Pex

First draft of The Bugaloos remake.

----------


## farothel

Some can pull off a '70s retro look and some... well, can't.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Third Place (70's nostalgia category): 



> First draft of The Bugaloos remake.


Second Place ( Feed me Seymour category):




> How to infiltrate a human party when you're actually an alien sentient flower: build a synthezoid capable of carrying you around.


First Place (Marvel would never reject this category) :



> Cover of Rejected Spiderman Villains, Vol. 7


You're turn Lacco!

----------


## Lacco

Oh! Sorry, did not consider the possibility of winning this one.

Let's see...

...how about THIS crazy image?

----------


## paddyfool

Some ophthalmic surgical operations are more high risk than others

---------

Eye hope they don't see us

---------

They don't look like students... Are you sure this is the fraternity we're meant to be pranking?

----------


## farothel

It doesn't hurt, must keep smiling.  It doesn't hurt, must keep smiling.

----------


## Pex

"Uh, guys? When it says the left eye is the safe one, I think it means the idol's left."

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

"No, no, this is the temple of _elementary_ evil. Y'gotta go back an' take the fork right here, in Alberqueque."

----------


## Smoutwortel

> Oh! Sorry, did not consider the possibility of winning this one.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...how about THIS crazy image?


The reason they don't wake *my* inner monsters anymore.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Dammit, I'm a cleric not a thief! You told me I was needed for eye surgery on someone named Ruby!"
"Sorry, his command of Common is terrible."

----------


## farothel

I said Sweden, not demon.  I just wanted some IKEA furniture, not a statue.

----------


## paddyfool

"So what about the legend that defacing this statue will bring about the apocalypse?"

"Say what? I thought they said it would bring back Calypso dancing!"

*Cue hellfire, screams and diabolical laughter*

----------


## Lacco

Aaaand the winner is:




> "No, no, this is the temple of _elementary_ evil. Y'gotta go back an' take the fork right here, in Alberqueque."


Shoot us a new picture, doc!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Here we go. Caption THIS!

----------


## Lacco

"And IIIIII-I-IIIIII... will always LOOOOOVE YOUUUUUUuUuUUuUUUU...!"

Regardless of the powerful feeling and the motivation, some lady from Houston got the role instead, ruining the one chance to get a makeout session with Kevin.

----------


## Pex

Frank Herbert, sipping tea with spice, looks up and sees this.

----------


## farothel

Time for another business meeting.

----------


## Lacco

"C'mon, Jimmy. Close it."
"Ah can'f. If ftuk!"

----------


## farothel

Dentist: Open wide so I can have a look.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Brothers and Sisters! Can I have an Alleluia?"

----------


## farothel

Any time now the fish will fall from the sky.

----------


## Lacco

"See these chompers..? Those were *MADE* for chomping!"



Telenovellas are too dramatic: Animal Edition.

----------


## farothel

When the cat has 5am zoomies in the bedroom.

----------


## Smoutwortel

When you're too sleepy to be nice.

----------


## Lacco

...they say there is no pain that is greater, that is more pure or more known to mankind, than losing the love of one's life.
They are wrong.
Just look at this poor animal, stepping on his kids' lego piece.

----------


## paddyfool

"Ooh baby, here I am
Signed, sealed, delivered, I'm yours!"

-------

Leopard seals find it a bit trickier to catch flying birds than they do penguins. Doesn't stop the odd one trying.

--------

"That's it! That's the exact shade of pink I need for my new collection! Darling, would you be a dear and persuade that animal to come home with us so we can colour match?"

----------


## Pex

The last thing you saw, before the sneeze.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Oh! I should probably pick a winner at some point, huh? This game is usually kryptonite for my sense of humor, so if the winner seems like a weird choice, don't sweat it too much.

Runner up is Farothel: 




> Any time now the fish will fall from the sky.


...and the winner is Lacco!




> "C'mon, Jimmy. Close it."
> "Ah can'f. If ftuk!"

----------


## Lacco

I'm the weird choice!  :Small Big Grin:  Hurray!

----------


## Pex

The little piggy who stayed home did not do so voluntarily.

----------


## paddyfool

The fourth little pig built their house out of toy blocks. They were so little that the wolf didn't even bother to huff and puff and blow their house down; instead they fell victim to a hungry rat.

-----------

When to worry about a child's play sessions part 6: if they roleplay this kind of conversation with their toys.

"What's for dinner Mum?"
"Peppa pig. Now get on and slaughter it for me, and make sure to collect plenty of blood for the ritual to the goat of the black woods, or you'll be next!"

----------


## farothel

Peppa Pig in IKEA.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"The evil Dr. Porkchop awaits Buzz and Woody in his enhanced Fortress of Doom! Bwa Ha Ha!"

----------


## sengmeng

"Is the pork fresh?  Is the pork fresh!? Buddy, have a look for yourself!"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Hamm was put in timeout for asking Barbie if she felt like "Makin' Bacon".

----------


## farothel

the piggy bank was kept in a 'secure' and 'undisclosed' location.

----------


## Lacco

Third place:




> "The evil Dr. Porkchop awaits Buzz and Woody in his enhanced Fortress of Doom! Bwa Ha Ha!"


Second place:




> the piggy bank was kept in a 'secure' and 'undisclosed' location.


Aaaaand the winner is:




> Hamm was put in timeout for asking Barbie if she felt like "Makin' Bacon".


Scarlet Knight, you're up!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Thank you!

Let's go from the profane of NY clubs to the sacred of high art:

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Lacco

Step away, fiend! I am not interested in extending my car's warranty!!!

----------


## Pex

From the creators of Freddy vs Jason, it's Samara vs The Nun!

----------


## sengmeng

"Here, smell my garlic breath! That should prove I'm not a vampire."

----------


## farothel

Witch hunter training

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Even as far back as 1795, artists were sacrificing dynamic composition to avoid drawing feet.

----------


## farothel

Just take your pill already, grandma.

----------


## Gold Leaf

"Can you look at this for me!? Does it look bad!? Does it look infected!? What should I put on it!?

----------


## Lacco

The pitch for Matrix: Renaissance did not persuade the investors.

Especially the "Eat the damn red pill, grandma!!!" scene was viewed as too much for their comfort.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Bellatrix meets her first Muggle"

The entries were excellent this time! So without further ado...

Third Prize (from your friends at Bactine):




> "Can you look at this for me!? Does it look bad!? Does it look infected!? What should I put on it!?


Second Prize ( from your friends at Organon): 




> Just take your pill already, grandma.


First Prize ( from your friends at Listerine):




> "Here, smell my garlic breath! That should prove I'm not a vampire."


Take it away Sengmeng!

----------


## farothel

> "Bellatrix meets her first Muggle"
> 
> Second Prize ( from your friends at Organon):


And the fun bit is that I have actually worked for Organon (way back at the start of my career).

----------


## sengmeng

You're welcome for my service.

----------


## paddyfool

Poster referencing the historic victory of the Ottoman Empire over the Poles at the Battle of Cecora

------------

Time travel led to some strange party destinations

----------


## Scarlet Knight

There wouldnt have been a Woodstock if it werent for the Army- folk singer Richie Havens

----------


## farothel

See, I told you we could hit 88mph with that truck.  But where are we now?

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It already has a caption! How am I supposed to work with this?

...

"Зараз близько 1620 р."

----------


## farothel

Well, Dr., what's another year.  You know what they say:...

----------


## Pex

I don't care. It's 2022 now.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Colonel! Why would you schedule the attack at 16:25?"
"Would you charge a machine gun nest if you weren't stoned?"

----------


## sengmeng

Sorry guys, hindsight says I really should have cropped out the caption that was already on the picture.

Third Place:



> See, I told you we could hit 88mph with that truck.  But where are we now?


Second Place:



> There wouldnt have been a Woodstock if it werent for the Army- folk singer Richie Havens


First Place:



> "Colonel! Why would you schedule the attack at 16:25?"
> "Would you charge a machine gun nest if you weren't stoned?"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Thank you! I don't have anything right now so....OPEN FLOOR! First person to submit a pic takes the next turn!

----------


## farothel

As third place, I'll take it.  Here's the next one, spoilered for size.

*Spoiler: Next image*
Show






*Spoiler: description for those who want it*
Show


It's three juvenile swans with their heads down to forage for food.

----------


## Lacco

Mobbing in the animal kingdom: hiding from the unpopular kid.

----------


## paddyfool

See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil

----------


## Lacco

"I said that the image should give me goose-BUMPs, not goose butts."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Wow, guys! Playing ostrich IS fun!"

----------


## Pex

Duck Duck Goose

----------


## sengmeng

"Ducks, duck!"

Annoyed, but aware there was probably danger, the swans did so.

At least they weren't being told to 'goose.'

----------


## Lacco

"Dangit, Petey, where did you put the remote...???"

----------


## paddyfool

Try as they might, swan teams could never medal in synchronized swimming at the animal Olympics; not when pitted against fish, whales, dolphins and squid. Or even ****ing penguins.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> Try as they might, swan teams could never medal in synchronized swimming at the animal Olympics; not when pitted against fish, whales, dolphins and squid. Or even ****ing penguins.


Well, of course the ****ing penguins ...they sleep with the judges.

----------


## Pex

Rats with light sabers.

----------


## Gold Leaf

"Hey, guys! Look at this cool thing I found underwater!"
"What is it this time, Frank?"
"MADE YOU LOOK! Hehehehahahaha!"
"..."
"Why do we still let you hang out with us?"

----------


## farothel

In third place:




> "I said that the image should give me goose-BUMPs, not goose butts."


In second place:




> "Hey, guys! Look at this cool thing I found underwater!"
> "What is it this time, Frank?"
> "MADE YOU LOOK! Hehehehahahaha!"
> "..."
> "Why do we still let you hang out with us?"


And in First Place:




> "Dangit, Petey, where did you put the remote...???"


Lacco, you're up next.

----------


## Lacco

Thank you, thank you.

For your amusement and creativity, I present you a panel from one of my favourite webcomics, the elusive, crazy and sometimes crazy scary/worrying Edmund Finney's Quest to Find the Meaning of Life... (warning: don't read with your kids; they may get amused by the scary stuff; *contains clowns*!)



CAPTION AWAY!!! Judgement is near (...a week away).

----------


## sengmeng

I have many, many questions, but the most pressing is: are those halves of the same pencil?

----------


## farothel

Where do you live?

Just outside London, a small city on Mars, just outside of the capital... wuble.

----------


## Pex

"The Halloween party was a bust. Everyone dressed up as a Picasso painting."

----------


## paddyfool

So when I saw you last you said you were going on a nice relaxing fishing trip. How did it go?

----------


## farothel

-What is your job?
-Life model for a painter's college.  This week it was surrealist week.

----------


## Gold Leaf

"I _told_ you Moon Knight attacks with all sorts of random bullcrap!"

----------


## paddyfool

So you set out to sail round the world while writing a great novel... and made it all of one mile before getting shipwrecked.  That has to be some kind of record.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Senator, just because these lobbyists give you checks, doesn't mean you promote EVERYTHING !"

----------


## farothel

New safety equipment for trans-continental flights: light, whistle, personal 'raft', some food and a filter.

----------


## Lacco

Now this was really hard to judge, as all the contestants did their best to hit the button in my brain that has the "laugh uncontrollably" funcion...

So:

*Bronze Medal*




> "The Halloween party was a bust. Everyone dressed up as a Picasso painting."


Silver Medal




> -What is your job?
> -Life model for a painter's college.  This week it was surrealist week.


Gold Medal & the right to post next image:




> New safety equipment for trans-continental flights: light, whistle, personal 'raft', some food and a filter.


Farothel, you're up!

----------


## farothel

Sure, here's the next one.

*Spoiler: new picture*
Show

----------


## paddyfool

After Loki engineered an incident in Valhalla's kitchens involving an exploding troll, the Bifrost had to be pressed into immediate use to seek back up feasting supplies.

----------


## Pex

I found it! Eat fast food. Exercise. The rainbow connection!

----------


## Lacco

Hunters converged to the two assumed locations: the McDonalds and the McGym. The leprechauns watched them, laughing silently, as they drove away in the truck that contained the fabled pot of gold.

----------


## Gold Leaf

After the flood ended, the Lord created the rainbow to show humanity He would never try to wipe them out in a disaster again. Then, he created the McDonald's to show humanity He was fine with them being a little self-indulgent occasionally. Finally, He created the gym to show humanity how to become super freakin' stacked.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

At the end of the rainbow you will find a crock of golden, delicious fries!

----------


## Pex

"Somewhere over the rainbow blue birds fly. Birds fly over the rainbow as I eat a french fry."

----------


## sengmeng

Now I'm even more suspicious of that floppy-shoed "leprechaun."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Hmmm, taste the Rainbow.....now for a limited time with Honey Dijon or Cool Ranch sauce!"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

And so Mammoet joined the local spark-designed gym after Humongulus asked "Dost thou even Lyft?"

----------


## Pex

God: I see your Golden Arches and raise you!

----------


## farothel

*Bronze Medal*



> "Hmmm, taste the Rainbow.....now for a limited time with Honey Dijon or Cool Ranch sauce!"



Silver Medal



> Now I'm even more suspicious of that floppy-shoed "leprechaun."



Gold Medal & the right to post next image:



> After Loki engineered an incident in Valhalla's kitchens involving an exploding troll, the Bifrost had to be pressed into immediate use to seek back up feasting supplies.



paddyfool, you're up! (and I'm going to get myself some McDo this evening).

----------


## paddyfool

I was going to post this but I'm having trouble getting the image of it in into a post: https://www.photocrowd.com/photos/lady-come-back-here-6793148.bbedc82c3/

If someone else can do it, great! If not I'll find something else ...

----------


## farothel

> I was going to post this but I'm having trouble getting the image of it in into a post: https://www.photocrowd.com/photos/la...148.bbedc82c3/
> 
> If someone else can do it, great! If not I'll find something else ...


I haven't been able to do it, but that's probably not saying much.  But if you really want that one, just make the link a true link and I'm sure we can caption of that.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"I am the protector...the watcher in the dusk...I am....Jack Russell!"

----------


## farothel

worker painting the white lines on the road: moving things that are on the road is not in my job description.  I only paint lines.

----------


## sengmeng

"Fetch! Roll over! GAZE INTO THE MEANING OF INFINITY! HOLD IT! Hoooooold it.... Good girl!"

----------


## Lacco

When you call the dog "Lady Puddingfoot" and he identifies as "High Lord Dragonslayer".

----------


## Pex

"Whoosa a good unidoggie? Whoosa a good unidoggie? Yes it's you!"

----------


## paddyfool

I guess we're going with the linked pic anyway - keep em coming!

----------


## farothel

Laddie couldn't know it, but if you looked in his eyes you could see his trainer in there.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Okay, seriously though, why is Tiny Superman sharting snow onto that dog's head?

----------


## farothel

Good boy, who's a good boy then.

----------


## paddyfool

Third place:




> "Fetch! Roll over! GAZE INTO THE MEANING OF INFINITY! HOLD IT! Hoooooold it.... Good girl!"


Second place:




> worker painting the white lines on the road: moving things that are on the road is not in my job description.  I only paint lines.


First place:




> Okay, seriously though, why is Tiny Superman sharting snow onto that dog's head?


You're up, Dr.Gunsforhands!

----------


## farothel

As it's been more than a week since the winner has been announced, I'll post a pic as second place.  Another one of my own.

*Spoiler: new image*
Show

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Sorry! I knew I forgot to do something the last time I logged in. Luckily, I like the dragonfly picture, so all is good.

----------


## paddyfool

Look at that dancer - he's pretty fly!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

The inspiration for Grace Jones's Studio 54 outfit!

See below for context if you've forgotten:
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Pex

Not quite what the bride had in mind for something blue.

----------


## Gold Leaf

This little bugger was hiding in my pencil holder, disguised as a blue pen!

----------


## farothel

Not many entries this time around.

Third place:



> Not quite what the bride had in mind for something blue.


Second place:



> This little bugger was hiding in my pencil holder, disguised as a blue pen!


First Place:



> Look at that dancer - he's pretty fly!


@paddyfool, You're up for the next one.

----------


## paddyfool

Here you go: 



*Spoiler: Actual title*
Show

A Weird Train, by Liam Hoang https://photocontest.smithsonianmag....st/tags/funny/

----------


## Scarlet Knight

FEMA hazmat suit designed for cowpox.

----------


## Pex

The quality of life on the subway has become udderly ridiculous.

----------


## farothel

New suit to shame people into wearing their masks correctly.

----------


## sengmeng

I came here to kick ass and hose people down with milk, and I'm all out of... oh wait, I have a little milk left. Open wide!

----------


## Pex

"Sesame Street" episode 2822 is brought to you today by the number 4.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"IIIIIIIIII love Moo York!"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

See all the fabric extending behind it, though? That is not a costume. That is the figurehead of a bovinian pirate vessel that is docked and preparing to board.

----------


## Pex

Move over Dr.Gunsforhands. It's Dr.Cowforhands!

----------


## farothel

Hugging suit, so you can hug someone while still technically social distancing.

----------


## paddyfool

Third place tied:




> "IIIIIIIIII love Moo York!"





> The quality of life on the subway has become udderly ridiculous.


Second place:




> I came here to kick ass and hose people down with milk, and I'm all out of... oh wait, I have a little milk left. Open wide!


First place:




> See all the fabric extending behind it, though? That is not a costume. That is the figurehead of a bovinian pirate vessel that is docked and preparing to board.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Oh! Okay, cool! Let's take a look at your planet!

----------


## Pex

"Miss Universe pops a pimple."

----------


## farothel

This is why you must kill all wizards before they become epic.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"I hate partying with Sauron; he always has too much and hurls..."

----------


## Gold Leaf

"NOOOOOOO! This is going to be terrible for the economy!"

----------


## paddyfool

Galactus: "Can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Life truly began as we knew it after Mother Earth's first orgasm...

----------


## paddyfool

It turns out that planets which broadcast too much in the way of worthless information are just pimples waiting to be popped from the point of view of the greater galactic consciousness.

----------


## farothel

Time to start building that intergalactic bypass.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

It's been two weeks! Time to make up for it with some over-analysis!

THIRD PLACE:
- - Pex: "Miss Universe pops a pimple."
I like the way this one is constructed. It shifts the context to a ridiculous beauty pageant and back in a very short time, forcing your brain to try and put them together. When there's no connection to be found, you end up laughing instead. Paddyfool's version takes too long to get to the punchline, I think, brevity being the soul of wit or however that saying goes. Thinking about it, Scarlet Knight's juxtapositions lean hard on being gross, which this also does, and there's a parallel between using Earth and Universe to tie it back together, but for some reason Universe does the job better for me.

SECOND PLACE:
- - paddyfool: Galactus: "Can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs."
This one combines the referential approach with the juxtaposition approach. It makes me imagine that this image was preceded by a giant hand gingerly tapping the planet against the edge of an inexplicable cosmic bowl, and that mental image makes me smile.

FIRST PLACE:
- - Gold Leaf: "NOOOOOOO! This is going to be terrible for the economy!"
Too real! Farothel's version is a reference that I appreciate, but it trades away a bit of its edge as commentary and we're already on a tight budget in that department.

Take it away, Gold Leaf!

----------


## paddyfool

Love the detailed feedback :-)

----------


## Gold Leaf

Did he say what I think he said? _I_ win? Yes, I did win, didn't I? And that means it's my turn to post an image! Happy captioning.



*Spoiler: P.S...*
Show

Feel free to PM me if over a week has passed and I haven't decided the winner.

----------


## paddyfool

Porn totally lied to me about what it means to be a plumber.

----------


## paddyfool

After being banned from the professional high jump for use of a prohibited mushroom, there was nothing for it but for Luigi to follow his brother into the family trade of battling koopas, racing go carts and rescuing princesses.

----------


## Pex

Remember when the only thing we had to worry about was jumping over barrels? Good times, Good times.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

> Porn totally lied to me about what it means to be a plumber.


"Really? All of mine got it about right."

----------


## farothel

Go down the pipes, he said.  There are loads of coins, he said.

----------


## animorte

_Warios fart would be really useful right now with all those open mouths._

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Calma down! Calma down! Corsa youalla invited to Sunday dinner at Mommas! Dersa plenty! Si, Bowser...she servin' da shells..."

----------


## Pex

"Hon, what do you want for dinner?" "Italian." "You got it!"

----------


## paddyfool

Italys 2023 Eurovision entry won a lot of gamer votes with its costume design.

----------


## Gold Leaf

I think it's high time I declare a winner. Now, I'm not one for suspense, so First Place goes to animorte, with:




> _Warios fart would be really useful right now with all those open mouths._


Then followed up by paddyfool in second place, with:




> Porn totally lied to me about what it means to be a plumber.


Last but not least, Pex in third with:




> "Hon, what do you want for dinner?" "Italian." "You got it!"


The ball's in your court, Animorte.

----------


## animorte

Muahaha, I came prepared! (That... was a lie) Ah, much appreciated!  :Small Big Grin: 

*Spoiler: Let's see if this works...*
Show





Bring on the awesomeness folks! One week, starting...

Now!

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

_"_Cars. _Why are they cars? How does them being cars service the story? What are the car rules? Oh, they locked themselves because they were scared? What are they locking? Can cars open each other and steal things? What do they steal? Do they steal organs? Do they have organs? Why are these bugs cars? Are cars born? Do cars come from a factory? Do they mate? This franchise implies they mate. What does a pregnant car look like? Is it an egg sac sort of situation? These are the questions that came up when I watched_ Cars. _I have no answers._ Cars _has no answers."_
_- Brendan "JelloApocalypse" Blaber_

----------


## Tom the Mime

"Can't sleep, car will eat me. Can't sleep, car will eat me."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

George: "What's that rattle?"
Gracie: "Oh, something's loose."
George: "Can't you get it fixed?"
Gracie: "Well, I can't decide whether to go to my mechanic or my dentist."

----------


## Rogan

Oh come on? How can you look at this smile and those bright eyes and still say "It's just a car!"?

----------


## farothel

KITT 2000, first prototype.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

When the royalty checks began to come in, Wallace bought himself a nice car.

----------


## paddyfool

Grandma what big teeth your car has?

The better for turning little girls into biofuel with, my dear.

----------


## Pex

When a convertible drives by.

----------


## sengmeng

When them truck nuts hang just right.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Wow! Did you see the dual stacks on Sierra?"

----------


## animorte

It's about that time _(maybe a little after)_... Let's jump right into it!!!

Number 1:



> When a convertible drives by.


I read through everything about 12 times before the joke here hit me like a freight train. Brilliant. Y'know I bet this was during Mardi Gras.

Number 2:



> George: "What's that rattle?"
> Gracie: "Oh, something's loose."
> George: "Can't you get it fixed?"
> Gracie: "Well, I can't decide whether to go to my mechanic or my dentist."


Every time I crossed over this one, I gave a little chuckle. It's getting wild in the auto market, not to mention electricians needed as well.

Number 3:



> KITT 2000, first prototype.


It took me a second, but then I was like oh yeah! Good to know the first emotion of our beloved _feeling_ car was likely one of pure joy.

So...
our victor (your name _is_ victor, isn't it?)
is...
*Pex!* Take it away, buddy!

----------


## Pex



----------


## Gold Leaf

"Me and my evil robot clone may have our differences, but no me is complete without a love for ballroom dancing."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Yo! In da next movie I play an assassin ordered to take you out."
"Dat vud be lufly!"

----------


## animorte

This is how they composed their escape plan. But who is the lead?

----------


## paddyfool

Youd have to be a Barbarian (or a Terminator) to miss the sexual tension here; for all that they may have got off to a Rocky start, when the Predator-y gaze of each alpha male was met by the other it was a Cliffhanger moment of who would draw First Blood, or first kiss

----------


## paddyfool

So it turns out the initial casting for True Lies was very different to what they eventually went for.

----------


## sengmeng

The Rescue Rangers remake is looking lit.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"In the next Expendables, I marry Ronda Rousey."
"Gut! I teech you an autentic Austrian Vedding Valtz."

----------


## paddyfool

You know what, I think we can win this dance contest. Every champion was once a contender who refused to give up.
Ya, we can do this. Crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentation of their women. 

Obligatory link

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Look at that mirthless grimace, though. Oh well. At least that floating head behind them is having a good time.

----------


## Pex

3rd place




> The Rescue Rangers remake is looking lit.


2nd place




> This is how they composed their escape plan. But who is the lead?


1st place. I had burst out laughing.




> So it turns out the initial casting for True Lies was very different to what they eventually went for.


Is next!

----------


## animorte

Question, how long to wait for lack of posting before the winner drops down to the next in line?

----------


## Rogan

> If the winner does not post a picture within two days of being chosen anyone may volunteer to post a picture and judge, but by courtesy perhaps the 2nd place winner does it.


That's the opening post about the rules for waiting on the winner.

----------


## paddyfool

Ill aim to get something up tonight if nobody else has, sorry

----------


## paddyfool

And here you go:

----------


## Pex

. . . and starring Channing Tatum as the voice of Magic Monkey

----------


## farothel

I like to move it, move it.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"I had the honor of studying Tai Chi under Madagascar's  great master, Bruce Lee Mur..."

----------


## sengmeng

King Julian's disco phase was brief, but memorable.

----------


## animorte

"I said, earth-bending style!"

 :Small Eek:  "That lemur... he's earth-bending!"

----------


## farothel

Euh ... excuse me ... is this the way to Amarillo?

----------


## paddyfool

Winner!




> "I had the honor of studying Tai Chi under Madagascar's  great master, Bruce Lee Mur..."


Although I also now have is this the way to Amarillo stuck in my head, so thank you for that Farothel ;-)

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Thank you! Let's try:

----------


## paddyfool

Advert for a totally unsuccessful mid-20th century attempt at cybernetic eye replacement that may have inspired the concept of the Borg.



Not many people knew that Desire filmed some of earths earlier pornographic movies, stealing plots that would later become classics from alien cultures eons older than humanity. In his prison, separated from the dreamworld, Dream somehow still felt a strange and nauseating pain. Thats how bad the stories were.

----------


## Pex

Smile! You're on Candace Camera.

----------


## sengmeng

We can rebuild her. We have the technology. But I only want to spend 85 cents for each dollar we spent on Steve Austin.

----------


## animorte

Honey, what do you want for dinner?



Sorry, I just asked a question.

----------


## farothel

I spy with my little eye...

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Sweeties, this is not porn; it's art. I only use black and white film."  :Small Wink: 


Now for the winners" 

Third place and winner of best supporting actress is: 




> Smile! You're on Candace Camera.


Second Place and winner for best cinematography:





> I spy with my little eye...



First Place and winner for best documentary:




> We can rebuild her. We have the technology. But I only want to spend 85 cents for each dollar we spent on Steve Austin.


Take it away Sengmeng!

----------


## sengmeng

The internet's darling of the week!

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Pex

"Hey, lass, pour Yorick a drink. Hooray she Oi!"

----------


## paddyfool

I made this drinking cup from the last man to cross me what say you and I be friends instead?



The skull and sloshed bonehead

----------


## farothel

Do you have something to plug eye sockets so I can drink out of the skull of my defeated enemy?

----------


## Pex

I have Phillip's head and the vodka. Still need orange juice.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Let thish be a lesson to ye, Jim. Rum is the reason pirates never ruled the world!"

----------


## animorte

You could have teeth like mine or the alternatives.

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Check it out, the dentist replaced my premolars with skin.

----------


## sengmeng

Numero tres, for literary reasons



> "Hey, lass, pour Yorick a drink. Hooray she Oi!"


Deucemeaux, for pun



> I have Phillip's head and the vodka. Still need orange juice.


Il Primero, for absurdity



> "Let thish be a lesson to ye, Jim. Rum is the reason pirates never ruled the world!"


Take it away Scarlet Knight!

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Thank you! Let's continue with ...

----------


## Tom the Mime

During the revolution, risque novels were surprisingly effective at detecting and neutralizing steampunk cyborgs.

----------


## Pex

Pomp & Circumstances & Fireworks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD24VY0YWdQ

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Well, I must apologize. That failed terribly. I thought I'd see "steamy erotica" jokes, "air head" jokes, "mind blowing" jokes. 

Both entries were good, and although I am a fan of "Sense & Sensibility & Sea Monsters",  the winner is Tom the Mime for the use of the word "risque".

Take it away Tom!

----------


## Tom the Mime

Ok then, let's try this AI image. Bonus points, if you guess the trope/meme phrase that was used to generate the image.
*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## farothel

Squid Game 2084, the Shadowrun Version

----------


## Pex

The mash-up no one wanted, but we're giving it to you anyway. A-ko and Avatar star in "Robotech Hunt For Akira".

----------


## paddyfool

Tron 7: VR 4 Life, yo!

----------


## farothel

Here we go: ready players two and three.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"That's not a joystick! THIS is a joystick!"

----------


## Dr.Gunsforhands

Hallmark tried to make adult gender reveal parties a thing in 2071, but it never really caught on.

----------


## paddyfool

> Tron 7: VR 4 Life, yo!


As it happens, this title neither caught on with the youthful demographic it seemed to be marketed at, nor with the nostalgic core of fans of the series, and it was an even greater flop than Tron 5: The Wrath of Tron.

----------


## Tom the Mime

Sorry for the delay. Been a bit hectic here.

Winner is Scarlet Knight.

Runner up is Pex.

If people are interested, the phrase used to generate the image was: Together, they fight crime.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Thanks! I have nothing at the moment, so Pex, do have something?

----------


## Pex

A repeat from the old Caption This.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I don't remember if this was used last time but:

"Bad dog! Bad dog! Whatchu' gonna do? Whatchu' gonna' do with no toy to chew!"

----------


## farothel

chief: make sure you pat down everybody who wears brotherhood colours.
officer: okidoki.

----------


## paddyfool

 Take your stinkin' paws off me you damn dirty ape

----------


## Pex

Alas perhaps the wind has let out of this game. It was fun. However, . . .




> chief: make sure you pat down everybody who wears brotherhood colours.
> officer: okidoki.


Farothel you're welcome to try another picture. Hopefully the excitement will return.

----------


## farothel

I like this tread and indeed, it's gone a bit down lately.  Well, here's a new one to try.

*Spoiler: image*
Show

----------


## Pex

"Who let the dogs out?"

----------


## paddyfool

Dont even think about coming near me with those pills, or Ill be the one force feeding them to you. Through a fresh incision in your face.

----------


## animorte

Just five more minutes.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"You know, it pisses me off every time you buy salmon with whitefish instead of salmon with tuna."

----------


## paddyfool

Urg, what did I do last night? And who gave me that bad catnip?

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"My, my, my. Look what the human dragged in. Well, I just hope that party was worth not changing my litterbox for."

----------


## farothel

Third place:



> Just five more minutes.


Second Place:



> Urg, what did I do last night? And who gave me that bad catnip?


And first place (as essentially this is what happened, I was at a party at a friend's place):



> "My, my, my. Look what the human dragged in. Well, I just hope that party was worth not changing my litterbox for."

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Yeah, I've got judgmental cats too. 

OK, Happy Holidays! 

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Pex

I'm dreaming of a blue Christmas.

----------


## animorte

Im decorating my tree with a bunch of festive d***s!

I mean, candy canes. Theyre just candy canes.

----------


## Tom the Mime

> Im decorating my tree with a bunch of festive d***s!
> 
> I mean, candy canes. Theyre just candy canes.


Hearing it in the voice now. The only way I can see it being more Jester is if it was a Sending and she went "doot, doot, doot, doot, doot" to round out the 25 words.

----------


## farothel

I'm like a candy cane.  Slightly bend and very twisted.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Now, this holiday season, don't miss Emma Stone in 'Jester Saves Christmas!' "

Third place and the winner of three French hens goes to :



> I'm dreaming of a blue Christmas.


Second Place and the winner of two Calling birds goes to :




> I'm like a candy cane.  Slightly bend and very twisted.


And this seasons winner (with an assist from Tom the Mime) and the proud owner of a partridge in a pear tree is :




> Im decorating my tree with a bunch of festive d***s!
> 
> I mean, candy canes. Theyre just candy canes.


Take it away Animorte!

----------


## animorte

> And this seasons winner (with an assist from Tom the Mime) and the proud owner of a partridge in a pear tree is :
> 
> Take it away Animorte!


Thanks Tom, and Scarlet of course!

*Spoiler: Lets see here*
Show

----------


## Tom the Mime

"Help, I'm thtuck"
"Did you try to lick the pillow?"
"...yeth"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Best...Fraternity...Prank ever!

----------


## farothel

El paso: it's -9°C, it's so cold.
Canada: Hold my beer and watch this, eh.

----------


## paddyfool

Bobby Drake! *What* did you do to the bed? 

Ah! I had a dream I was, err, fighting sentinels!

----------


## Pex

With Christmas over, Elf on the Shelf takes a long nap.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

> El paso: it's -9°C, it's so cold.
> Canada: Hold my beer and watch this, eh.


Now I imagine his alarm going off with the opening riff of Rush's 'Spirit of Radio' !  :Small Cool:

----------


## farothel

Something seems off.
Bed... check.
alarm clock... check.
myself... check.
Roof... ch... wait a second.

----------


## paddyfool

After committing its nightly grisly murder, the werewolfs attempt to show it had been peacefully asleep in bed all night long was a little unconvincing somehow

----------


## animorte

In *3rd* place with real life experience:



> Best...Fraternity...Prank ever!


In *2nd* place with clever reference:



> Bobby Drake! *What* did you do to the bed? 
> 
> Ah! I had a dream I was, err, fighting sentinels!


Finally, in *1st* place daily checklist:



> Something seems off.
> Bed... check.
> alarm clock... check.
> myself... check.
> Roof... ch... wait a second.


Its all up to you now. Save us, farothel!

----------


## farothel

okay, here's the next one:

*Spoiler: new picture*
Show

----------


## paddyfool

So about that breast-reduction surgery doc

----------


## animorte

Urgh that was _one_ too many grains of rice.

----------


## Pex

Applying to be the new Twitter CEO mascot.

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Coming this summer! Johnny Depp as Tweety Sodd!"

----------

